# rubbing on gravel



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

My dads fantailed goldfish rub on the rocks sometimes.

Is this normal?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

it could have ick


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its skin is irritated by something. Test the water and let us know.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, what should be tested?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

everything. give us your tank specs


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

its a 10 gal. ,
3 fantails 
1 common goldfish
2 plecos
6 apple snails


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

most likely water conditions are bothering him, thats *way* too many fish in a 10g. goldfish produce alot of waste and is most likely to irritate the fish . its worse than your tank! Yikes! do daily water changes :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

DJ, i meant your stats....like PH, ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, etc


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

and lexus is right...you have another over stocked tank


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Poor fish. And I mean all of them. Go to Yahoo.com and in SEARCH type in goldfish and read up on them and the plecos. And then buy a larger and I mean much larger tank.


----------

